# BATTLE OF PANJAWAI AND BEYOND



## Gunner (30 Jul 2006)

http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/archives/004342.html#c92062



> All: This has been passed around my husband's reg't via e-mail--- the writer wanted it passed around------------A good read---------------
> 
> BATTLE OF PANJAWAI AND BEYOND
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2006)

Wow.  That's all I can say: wow.


----------



## big bad john (30 Jul 2006)

A mandatory read before going over.


----------



## GAP (30 Jul 2006)

A worthy post...hopefully it will dampen the John Wayne image of combat...it ain't pretty nor nice


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2006)

Very good read.  Deserves a sound, sober look in order to see what, if anything, we can do at "this" end of things to help out those at "that" end of things.


----------



## GAP (30 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Very good read.  Deserves a sound, sober look in order to see what, if anything, we can do at "this" end of things to help out those at "that" end of things.



Yeah, there's some excellent info there, even in abbreviated form...they need to have a sit down with these guys and take good realistic look at what worked and what didn't. Tactics have drawn little criticism, but  medium to minor equipment issues seem to be main issues.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2006)

GAP:
PM Inbound.


----------



## couchcommander (30 Jul 2006)

Truly, simply, impressive. It's reminiscent of the accounts of Ortona and the Liri valley.

I'd like to express my sincerest gratitude to those who were in Afghanistan, to those who are there, and to those who will soon be going, for your service in defence of your nation, so that others may live free from fear and tyranny.


----------



## manhole (30 Jul 2006)

we received this from another source.........it certainly is making the rounds..........gives you a great perspective on the situation.   Well done!!   Ubique


----------



## 54/102 CEF (30 Jul 2006)

It is excellent after action writing and it was flying around all over Ottawa last week. The writer asked all to pass it on.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (30 Jul 2006)

Yes very interesting! >


----------



## MikeM (1 Aug 2006)

Outstanding, simply outstanding.


----------



## Jay4th (1 Aug 2006)

I think the candid, unwashed nature of this is the way the info needs to be disseminated.  Wait til SBD and I get up the nerve to "OPEN UP".


----------



## pbi (1 Aug 2006)

What a great piece. Hats off to this brave FOO, the Gunners and all the soldiers in the 1PP BG. Our Army is going to change, and for the better, if young, combat-experienced officers and NCOs like this stay with us after their tours and pass on what they have learned. Despite all our problems and worries over the years (many of them debated at length on these pages) the Canadian Army can still produce fighting soldiers, and damned good ones. I hope all Canadians have a chance to read this and see what our soldiers are doing. Bravo!

Cheers


----------



## Devlin (1 Aug 2006)

Excellent just excellent thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Jammer (3 Aug 2006)

An excellent read for sure, just one of many accounts of the ongoing Battle of Panjawai.
I was at the first Battle in April, and made subsequent trips back and for over the next few weeks afterward and I can truly understand what was meant by "The guns, thank God the guns".


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2006)

Great read, thanks for posting it


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

This is a good training aid.  So is the other topic "Blog8 Afghanistan"  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48181.0.html  Both should be used as Lesson's Learned, as should many of the other Blogs coming out of Iraq and Afghanistan.

The more info our guys get going in, the less they have to learn the hard way.


----------



## cookie (4 Aug 2006)

What an amazing story! It really puts in perspective what the guys are doing over there and what they do.It helps to digest the events that have happened over there in the past 30 hrs. The only stories I have heard is what the media reports and I know that media has a tendency to "bend" what has really happened. Thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## lyned (5 Aug 2006)

"we soldiered hard and long and showed the enemy that messing with Canadians is a really bad idea"

Always has been, always will be, excellent job!!


" I hope that I gave you all an appreciation of what these young brave men and women are doing over here"

We do appreciate. Unfortunately, the mainly liberal media in this country doesn't give you guys/gals the recognition you richly deserve!!


----------



## C/10 (6 Aug 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> Great read, thanks for posting it



+1


----------



## derael (6 Aug 2006)

Amazing read. Very intresting, thank you.


----------



## tankie (9 Aug 2006)

Gents,

As a born and bread canuck and as a tankie that i am proud to report that this letter has rocked the Land Warfare School in Warminster. I firmly believe as this letter "does the rounds" the people (top brass) will actually take note of 2 things. firstly, if a set of orders is going as planned then something has gone drastically wrong, and secondly the resilience of the author and the remainder of his coy.  Black humour is the mainstay of the squaddie and I'll bet a pinch of sh*t to a pound of salt that the author in keeping in good taste omitted, and only will recant them in his quieter moments. Sir, I salute you

Fear Naught


----------



## Cardstonkid (10 Aug 2006)

An impressive peice, thanks for posting it. I will be forwarding this to everyone I know. I wonder why the MSM is not reporting these stories?  

Thanks to all those serving. It makes me proud to be a Canadian.


----------



## cameron (20 Aug 2006)

I've never been more awed, impressed or humbled.  This should be on the front page of every Canadian newpaper.


----------



## ClaytonD (21 Aug 2006)

Wow, definately worth the read. Really helps civvies like me to get a good perspective, from the soldiers pont of view. Quick question though, is it a bad thing if this makes me want to join the army even more? Because it makes me intensely proud.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Aug 2006)

No.  It opens your eyes as to what we do.  I just hope you don't have a romantic feeling that some view with combat.


----------



## ClaytonD (22 Aug 2006)

Usually I picture me jumping through a flaming trench, which a damsel in distress draped over my shoulder, C7 in the other hand, shooting variously large hordes of nazi's/zombies/ignorant anti-war activists or any combination of the three. 

But no seriously, I've never had a very romantic view of combat, only when I was a little kid (of course). I think seeing my Grandfather in a prosthetic my whole life helped me realize that to be honest. Reading that story though, it makes me proud to the bone for the troops fighting over there. They've got a hell of a job over there, and they are getting it done.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Aug 2006)

Glad to hear.  Some not in the know are less grounded then you.


----------



## soon_to_be_infantry (30 Aug 2006)

Great insight of Afghanistan. Good job!


----------



## Little Shu (2 Sep 2006)

Great read! thank you


give em hell ! :threat:


----------



## patrick666 (6 Sep 2006)

So much for our supposed army of hockey sticks and flannel flak vests, keep it up we're all proud of ya!   

  


 :mg:


----------



## Meridian (6 Sep 2006)

Definitely makes one reconsider Arty too 

Thanks for posting for us non-DND email types.


----------

